# bout that time



## NorthernRedneck

Took a drive out to our seasonal camp this afternoon to bring the camper back to town to clean it and start repacking it for the upcoming camping season.  We start camping usually the 3rd weekend in May every year.  

That little durango continues to amaze me.  It pulled that 31ft camper with ease today and I could easily hold my own at 60mph on the highway.  It's got plenty of power with the 5.9L engine.  Holds its own on the hills and can even gain a few mph if I pushed her.  Averaged 7.3mpg on the highway pulling the camper for a distance of 60 or so miles.  Pretty happy with it.


----------



## Doc

Yep, it's getting that time.   
We are adding docks next weekend then we'll be ready for boating.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We'll be lucky if the ice is off the lakes by the 3rd weekend in May.  Concentrating on the camper this week.  Hopefully I'll get it ready by this weekend to bring back out to camp.  Then I can go haul the boat out of storage and get it ready.  Ideally we'd love a 22-24ft pontoon but that will have to wait for a couple years till we get some other bill paid.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I got all the scheduled maintenance done on mine in March and April.  I'll get it washed and waxed this coming week and then put the cover on it until the big trip to Colorado in August.  That's my plan.  The wife on the other hand may have different plans.  

Guess who's plans take priority?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I like to wash and wax mine every season.  I didn't get it done last summer though and it killed me to look at it all summer with those dreaded black streaks running down the side.  I made it a point to haul it in to go through all the kids clothes in there and to give it a good cleaning before setting it out for the summer.

I even broke the bank and ordered some proper wheel covers for it for when it's parked vs a couple scrap peices of chipboard covering the wheels so they don't get baked by the sun.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, I spent all day yesterday washing and waxing the motorhome.  I didn't put the cover on it as I'm having a barn built in a couple of weeks and will have to move it.  It sure does look pretty though.  Any fly-by birds who crap on it are going to be hunted down and killed.  

I actually did the F350 this afternoon too.  In East Texas it's a waste of time cleaning vehicles until the pine pollen season has passed.  It sure did make that black Ford look bad but not anymore.  It's sparkling.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I have mine camper still sitting in the driveway.  We're in the process of packing it for this weekend and stocking it with food.  Generally speaking we leave it stocked all year minus the food.  We have enough kids clothes in there to last two weeks.  The missus and I were talking sunday and decided to head to Geraldton(my home town) this weekend for the annual May long weekend fishing trip that I grew up doing.  It's a 3 hr drive from here but we'll have to take both vehicles.  I'll be hauling the camper while she hauls the boat.  Heading out friday morning and coming back tuesday.  The lakes around here are all still frozen.  Our original plan was to haul the camper back to our seasonal site for the long weekend and stay there and do some fishing but the ice is putting a damper on that plan.  Instead we are heading back home (actually, a half hr north of there) and will be camping by the murky river where all the fish go to spawn each spring.  They should be coming back down river just about the time we are there to catch them.  Mmmm.  Fresh walleye.  Can't wait.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Camper and boat are both loaded and ready to go friday morning.  Just a few odds and ends left to pack then we're off for the annual fishing trip.  Going back to the same place we go to every year.  My grandparents brought my dad there as a kid.  My parents brought us there every May growing up.  I'm bringing my family now every year.  We've always camped in the same clay pit.  So much family history there. My bro is coming with his kids.  My parents will be there.  Our american friend is coming again.  He's been coming every year for 53 yrs straight.  I've known him all my life.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Kids were having fun fishing. 






Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The missus caught a few nice ones. 






Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## 300 H and H

Now that looks like a lot of fun!!!

Nice eating sized fish too.... Can you say Shore lunch?!?!

Regards, Kirk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

At night we enjoyed a nice campfire. Was a nice family weekend. My parents hauled their fifth wheel up there. My bro and his girls came as well. Our American friend came up again. 53 straight years for him coming up. 









Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## muleman RIP

Great times from the looks of the pics. Those fish look good and should make some fine eating. Did you catch enough to bring home or eat them all at camp?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Fishing was slow this year.  Most lakes still had ice on them on the long weekend.  We ended up camping in a different spot than we normally do and fished the river where they spawn.  Even at that the fishing was slow going the first couple days.  We ended up with a couple good feeds at camp and enough to take home.  We had a great time.  

I look forward to the third weekend in May every year.  It's the long weekend for us and marks the opening of fishing season.  My dad has been going to this place since he was a teen.  My parents met on that river system.  They brought us as kids to the same campsite.  Now I'm bringing my children.  And I hope they bring their children.  Needless to say we have many memories from that place.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

First week of July and the missus and I both too it off again this year. We've been out at camp since Saturday. Love it here. Soo relaxing. Been fishing. Swimming. Riding atvs. Overall just enjoying life.


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

That's great. Looks like the kids are being kids and enjoying themselves also.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The kids are having a great time.  There are lots of kids out here.  They kinda run in packs.  lol.  They generally make their own fun out here.  We've been out since saturday and I've only heard "I'm bored" once.  

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> The kids are having a great time.  There are lots of kids out here.  They kinda run in packs.  lol.  They generally make their own fun out here.  We've been out since saturday and I've only heard "I'm bored" once.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk



That's great.  That's how kids are supposed to run. 

As for the "I'm Bored", tell them what I tell my grandkids, "get off your ass and go do something ... anything!!!".


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Its a rough life. Here's the view of my campsite right now. So quiet and peaceful out here.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

And of course my little view of the lake.


----------

